# america but where abouts?



## genbo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello this is my first thread

I am currently working as a nurse doing night in a nursing home. i am studying for a degree in complementary therapy and am also doing a short course in beauty therapy and am trying to get as many qualifications behind me before my degree finishes in 2012 which is when i am looking to move.

I suppose i want the best of both worlds, i love taking my dig on long walks so would like to be close to woods/forest but also it would be nice to be able to visit a nice nearby beach, i also live in a town and would not like to live in a large city.

any ideas of a great location for me?

also is it possible to visit ona working holiday before going through all the paperwork and long process?

i really appreciate your time and help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You wrote you are working as a nurse. Are you a degreed licensed nurse? Set your browser to English only and google "us nursing certification". It will bring up a number of specialty certifications plus ANA and ABNS. Your main concern will be the visa and US certification. Your sideline degrees can also not be transferred. If your beauty degree translates to cosmetology try "board of cosmetology" and the appropriate US state.

Of course you can vacation in the US. Check out Birmingham, AL and on of the largest employers in the medical field here UAB. Woods, close to mountains, close to the beach and a main nursing hub.


----------



## genbo (Mar 10, 2010)

thank you very much for your reply. since posting my thread i was a bit worried to what i was going to recieve as so of the threads i have read are very negative about people moving to america and talk about all the guns, nasty bits and how much money (millions) you will need to move to usa. so thanks again and i will have a look at the things you have mentioned


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

genbo said:


> thank you very much for your reply. since posting my thread i was a bit worried to what i was going to recieve as so of the threads i have read are very negative about people moving to america and talk about all the guns, nasty bits and how much money (millions) you will need to move to usa. so thanks again and i will have a look at the things you have mentioned


I have the same impressions when I read my home town paper - rape, church abuse, hit and run ........ Do your homework, set your goals and work towards them. One step at a time.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Austin is a big city with a small city vibe. Has loads of dog parks and other recreational built ins. No beaches, but has springs and lakes that are just a hop skip away. The city is large enough that finding a job in the medical field is never too difficult. Great night life and always something to do. Also a very diverse and very accepting of cultural differences. Downs are its a bit hot in the summer, it does have a VERY diverse population (some people tend not to like that), and the traffic is terrible if you are working downtown and commuting.


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, are you hoping to use your nurse qualification as a means to gain entry to the US?
Just wondering how if you have started the process yet, ie. have you got a US license and a sponsor yet?
I'm a nurse and am anticipating a long wait for visas to be available - possibly 5 years or more.
If you have an advanced degree you may qualify for the EB2 catagory, but at the moment there's not a lot on offer from the US.


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol, whatever you do, don't go anywhere near Texas

Good lord


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure America doesn't have a Woking Holdiay agreement with the UK.

You may not be eligable to get a visa to work in America even with all those qualifications. You need to look into it more.


----------

